# Im looking for a silkscreener that prints large prints



## darenisdopeee (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey guys i was wondering if anyone out there knows of a site that can silkscreen designs sizes up 17x20 or even bigger. I have a design that is really big and barley fits on a size small. If any one knows of a company that can do this for me, please let me know :]


thank you


----------



## cchampsports (Oct 7, 2007)

Your local screen printer won't do this? Seems like it shouldn't be a problem. I have printed 17 in X ... designs, with no problems. Have you talked to any printers to find out if they can do it, and if they can't why not? I really don't see the problem.
I was just checking out your site, it loks like you already have some very large designs on shirts, who did these?


----------



## darenisdopeee (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey, 
Well im just trying to give you some advice because most of the people out there are just looking for a one color print, very standard and with a simple font or something along those lines. And there is alot of competition because there are a lot of companys out there that offer really cheap prices (ex. jakprints.com) has really good prices and good customer service. I would go with jakprints agian but the biggest they can print is 17x20 i think it is.


----------



## drummerstar (Dec 17, 2007)

i saw your blog with all the shirts ready to be shipped! wow! how did you get your product out there so quickly being that you only starte din july of 07? what domain/host do you use for your website? what advice can you give me regarding the start of my own clothing line? any advice would be helpful


----------



## eXCESS APPAREL (Oct 7, 2008)

heyy.. im new to this forum.. i started my line of t-shirts around July of 07 as well.. 

i also do a lot of very big prints, in case you're still looking for someone to do it for you..
i checked out the myspace page.. its nice work..


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t8891.html


----------

